# What really grinds my gears...



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

---- Not sure if this is allowed but thought I'd make a post to say what I find annoying, join in at your peril ----

_Do you know what really grinds my gears?_

- How the vast majority of Seat Leon 225 owners say there car has 280hp when all it has is a map and 2.75" (lol) down-pipe.

- "Which air filter is best?" threads in mk1 section every week

- "Which tyres are best?" threads in mk1 section every other week


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Threads moaning about other threads ! Just on the wind up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

posts about threads moaning about posts about threads that um where was I,oh yeh search function :twisted:


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

when people start getting anal over something that cost 50 quid.


----------



## kclee1st (Nov 9, 2015)

Which is the best air filter? :twisted:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

_- People who ask for advice, then dispute the advice given even when it's factual.

- People who even when proven incorrect won't hold up their hands and apologise! (This may make others more likely to want to help)_

P.S. There is a whole section dedicated to this, it's called the flame room... :-*

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=10


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

NickG said:


> There is a whole section dedicated to this, it's called the flame room... :-*


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > There is a whole section dedicated to this, it's called the flame room... :-*
> ...


 :roll: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

People whe grow baked beans on blotting paper throw beans away and eat the paper [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

When someone asks for an opinion between two or more items and someone decides to say something along the lines of "I don't like either" go OEM.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Posting meaningless emoji codes instead of using board smilies like this     :? 8) :lol: :x   :? :twisted: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :?: :idea: :evil: :-* :-| :mrgreen: [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] :-| [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> :roll:


That's right John,you've got it :lol:


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Sunday drivers that drive on more than just Sunday.... 
Drivers that insist on driving 40 on a 70 Road yet as soon as they come to a 30 road they speed up to 50. It's not average speed that you can save up. 
Idiots that hog the middle or fast Lane. 
Idiots that hog the middle or fast lane and insist on driving 20mph bellow the speed limit when roads are clear.
People that Park next to my car and throw the car door open letting it bounce off my door and not care. 
People that don't consider the wind when they open their car doors. 
People who hit my car or part of my car, wing mirrors especially and drive off.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

ldhxvs said:


> Sunday drivers that drive on more than just Sunday....
> Drivers that insist on driving 40 on a 70 Road yet as soon as they come to a 30 road they speed up to 50. It's not average speed that you can save up.
> Idiots that hog the middle or fast Lane.
> Idiots that hog the middle or fast lane and insist on driving 20mph bellow the speed limit when roads are clear.
> ...


All of the above :x


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Chavy kids on 125 scooters wearing protective adidas joggers who for some reason think it's okay to go to the front of a line of larger bikes at the lights.

It doesn't matter they have a noisy exhaust, they are not going to pull away faster than my CB1000r or my mates' ZX10r.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

ldhxvs said:


> Idiots
> Idiots


I've corrected this for you  I too hate idiots!! :lol:


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Continuing on the fact that these little hood rats that ride around on peices of shit that would never pass an mot yet plod does nothing.....i hope the little c###t falls off and releases why true bikers wear leathers and not a addidas hoddie and a basket on their head......fu##ing loads of them near me racing up behind me like it guna be a challenge


----------

